# Less hand slaps?!



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey guys any tips to get less hand slaps?!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Make sure your bands are matched to your ammo.

Hand slap is usually a good indication that your bands are too powerful or the ammo too light.


----------



## slingshotvibe (Sep 26, 2010)

Single bands. I use steel double i use lead


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

slingshotvibe said:


> Single bands. I use steel double i use lead


What are your bands made from? What dimensions? What weight is you steel and lead ammo?

I assume you get no slaps with this setup ?


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Generally speaking if you are shooting over the top and the shot has some decent speed... you will be prone to handslaps.
Flipping the slingshot at the end can help a little, and of course shooting with lighter bands and heavier ammo helps.

For me, because my Girls were going to quit shooting slingshots altogether because of the handslap, I made a different fork configuration so that you're shooting through the forks (with the option of OTT). Shooting through the forks allows you to use extremely fast bands, light ammo and not worry with the unnatural action of throwing in a flipping action at the end of the stroke.

So if you continue to get handslaps, and since it's getting ready to be colder and handslaps can really start to get annoying then... you might consider going with a through the forks (TTF) setup.
There's many different ways get a TTF setup going, little slots, adjustable spanish loops, universal forks, holes bored through with a ball in tube, just to name a few of the more popular...


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Ahhh good points Bill.

Yes, I have never got a hand slap from a TTF setup.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Agreed, not a lot i would add to that, I always run over the top, and your best bet is experience, you will after a few band sets figure what is best for your draw length and proffered amo, but as a general Target shooter myself I find shooting 9 to 12mm amo a 9inch slack suites my draw and amo pref.. other factors may be hand placement, ie fist grip or thumb and finger support, how close your hand is to the top of the frame, and also i find the higher your band grooves in the fork, the more direct band return is, as it won't roll downward if that makes sense.. cheers Ben


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh bye the way Ben,

I did some chrony tests on your slingshot today, averaging 180fps with 3/8 steel and a 84cm draw.

Keep in mind, those bands had about 600 shots on them before I chronied it.

Nicccccce !


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Not bad,! I draw to 43inches or about 108 cm with that rig, so would love to know that nets in speed! Thanks for the test mate...and i think that's pretty good life span with flats...i reckon I get about 800 to a grand with em roughly..


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Agreed, not a lot i would add to that, I always run over the top, and your best bet is experience, you will after a few band sets figure what is best for your draw length and proffered amo, but as a general Target shooter myself I find shooting 9 to 12mm amo a 9inch slack suites my draw and amo pref.. other factors may be hand placement, ie fist grip or thumb and finger support, how close your hand is to the top of the frame, and also i find the higher your band grooves in the fork, the more direct band return is, as it won't roll downward if that makes sense.. cheers Ben


Huh! I didnt think about the roll down effect but I can see it work in my minds eye. Yes it would definatly make a difference that. Nice to know, ya smarty pants. Changed my designs a little I will. Thanks Ben.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

108cm draw ? No probs. Wait till the sun is back up and Ill give it a go for ya.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Rapier, thanks man, I look at it this way: if I tied the bands say half way! down the fork, the bands would probly hit me wrist or fore ARM lol let alone wear the bands something shocking but yea it really helps especially when all other factors are considered... one thing I didnt mention is if a draw length is good but slaps persist, instead if adding an Inch to the slack draw, sometime a narrower cut can also help... ie instead of a 1 inch straight cut, try 18 to 20mm straight... 
And Hrawk thdat would be great! I popped through corrigated iron with 5/16 steel and im sure it had to be 300fps plus hopefully 320! I'm excited hahaha


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

bullseyeben! said:


> Rapier, thanks man, I look at it this way: if I tied the bands say half way! down the fork, the bands would probly hit me wrist or fore ARM lol let alone wear the bands something shocking but yea it really helps especially when all other factors are considered... one thing I didnt mention is if a draw length is good but slaps persist, instead if adding an Inch to the slack draw, sometime a narrower cut can also help... ie instead of a 1 inch straight cut, try 18 to 20mm straight...
> And Hrawk thdat would be great! I popped through corrigated iron with 5/16 steel and im sure it had to be 300fps plus hopefully 320! I'm excited hahaha


Well I've only ever made ott cattys but I'm also very new to this so I might just try a ttf one to see the diff. Gotta love a good hobby to get ya teeth into. Shame cattys are illegal here so no clubs or other enthusiasts, well besides Hrawk but hes quite a bit north of me plus I'm not sure I like him yet! Bahahaha


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Where you from, I'm in Adelaide...


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

I shoot an ott with double TG bands and 12mm lead. The only time i find I get hand slap is when I hold the catapult too tightly. A sure fire (pun intended) way to know Ive been practicing for to long


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Try and put in your band measurements guys, it will be very helpful to others.

For 3/8 steel, I cut my TBG 30mm x 20mm x 180mm, single bands.


----------



## -SRS-45- (Jul 7, 2011)

The worst thing is slapping direct flesh. I sometimes wear thin running gloves. It works really well and takes that sting out. They also look totally normal to wear


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm gonna have to get heavier ammo because I want my bands powerful for hunting.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

SlingshotTristin said:


> Hey guys any tips to get less hand slaps?!


Best tip I can give keep your hands out of the wife's purse


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Hahaha^


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Try and put in your band measurements guys, it will be very helpful to others.
> 
> For 3/8 steel, I cut my TBG 30mm x 20mm x 180mm, single bands.


Good point!!
I use double TB gold 220mm long and cut 30mm to 15mm. With 12mm lead


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

A lighter pouch and lighter ties usually helps. If not try TTF or even rigged up Rufus hussey style!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

One thing that will help is to flatten the top of your fork and keep your band ties as close to the top as you can get. A high rounded top causes a whip in your bands and brings the pouch down into your knuckes on its return. The flat top does not eliminate this altogether but it does cause the bands to hit your forks a lot higher when it returns generally above your hand. The best result is thru the fork you can shoot anything with anything and not get hand slap.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips!

Cheera tristin


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Try leaning your forks forward a bit. There are a couple of benefits to this style. First, you reduce the likelihood of handslaps by starting your draw with your frame hand already in a partial flip position. Secondly, you will have a straigther wrist position that will reduce stress on your frame hand and wrist.

I typically shoot 3/8" steel with 3/4" straight cut TBG (approx 185-190 fps). I rarely get annoying handslaps.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, if you can gauge your setup so that it shoots below 200 fps... with whatever bands and or ammo, the whole handslap thing starts to become far less of an issue.


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks but want high fps for hunting.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

SlingshotTristin said:


> Thanks but want high fps for hunting.


Do you want high fps or high energy? A 135 grain .44cal lead ball moving at 200 fps will deliver 12 fpe. A 56 grain 3/8" steel ball will have to move at 310 fps for the same energy.

Chee rs,
Northerner


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Whatever gets a good kill!


----------

